# new pics



## always35 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi all
here are some new pics

always


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

is that a goby? if so how do you keep it from throwing substate constantly? Mine is clouding the tank with sand.


----------



## always35 (Mar 29, 2006)

gdwb10101 said:


> is that a goby? if so how do you keep it from throwing substate constantly? Mine is clouding the tank with sand.


yeah m8 its a blue cheek goby,it sifts the sand but doesnt make that much mess. how big is your tank?

always


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

great shots always, whats that right behind the linkia?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Aww thats so cool how they all like posed for the camera


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow thats awsome!
How big is your tank??
how is that linka star getting along?


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

i have a big 3.5-4" diamond goby. He is really cool, but starting to annoy me with his habits of taking a mouth full of sand and spraying it all over the place especially on my live rock. He digs deep holes, but he does a great job sifting the sand.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That thing behind the seastar is a Cowry, a big snail.


----------



## always35 (Mar 29, 2006)

leveldrummer said:


> great shots always, whats that right behind the linkia?


it's a tiger cowrie m8 it's brill to watch. One minuite it is smooth the next all its feelers come out.

Always


----------



## always35 (Mar 29, 2006)

AshleytheGreat said:


> Aww thats so cool how they all like posed for the camera


Yeah m8 they've been to stage school!!!!!!!!!!!

always


----------



## always35 (Mar 29, 2006)

Fishnewb1 said:


> Wow thats awsome!
> How big is your tank??
> how is that linka star getting along?


Cheers m8 
the tank is 5ft long 
the linkia is doin just great

always


----------

